# Used 430 max Steiner Prices???



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

I found a 2008 430 max Steiner with 230 hrs in mint condition by accident a day ago. I've never owned one, but I've contemplated many times investigating the brand for snow removal. I only do resi, nearly all high end. This seller has a lot of attachments I have little interest in, unless there is a market for such items in great shape to re-sell. As follows are all the particulars;

2008 Max 230hrs.
Chrome wheels
27hp kohler
snow blade
snow blower
leaf blower
weight kit
stump grinder
mower deck -- rear discharge
slip scoop

Pkg deal asking 20.5K -- Unit and attachments are all excellent to mint condition, home owner use only. Any info would be great....


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

Anybody??? Looking for some real world Steiner owners. The price seems high to me, but I gather the attachments are pricey and hold value. My number would be closer to 15K, as it's a 7+ yrs old. Thanks in advance for any replies....


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

15,000 ??? nope to much

I purchased mine for 2,000 with a mowing deck and a snow blade


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

But then...mine was 10 years older and a gas model.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

You know the old adage, "something is only worth what someone else will pay for it." So, just because the owner LOVES his machine, took really good care of it, and it has little hours on it, doesn't mean its worth its weight in gold. If you really like the machine, and YOU are willing to pay his asking price for it, then it is worth that amount. If he has it priced at 20k and the MOST any will offer is 10k, then that is what it is worth. Doesn't mean he has to sell it for that amount, just means that is what it is worth. I don't know what that unit sold for new, but my offer would probably be about half his asking price.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I agree with Derek.

Half of new 

I do however like mine. But they are quirky


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I know a guy over here who does a down town area with them to clean off large side walks into the street. So they are handy. He runs about 15 of them. 

However if I was going to spend 20,000 I would buy a skidsteer hands down a much better choice.


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

Based on my research, a Steiner 430 comparable to this is priced in the 8-10K range just for the tractor. The attachments are the real variable, as who knows what they are really worth, as it's all about demand. The owner seems to want to sell as a pkg, which I certainly understand. Guess I will just wait and see, unless others have some viable numbers on the attachments and such. Thanks for the replies, much appreciated....


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

20K was never a viable price for me, as that's way too much for this pkg. I'm sure he has a lot of interest, but as one said, this has " I'm in luv with this machine" written all over it. I also know the dude is a wealthy home owner just by his address, and all the extra toys I've seen in his pictures. Brown bed edger, Lazer, compact tractor, Steiner, classic BMW. He doesn't need the money....


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

You can do a mountain of work with a skidsteer.

Stack higher, move it, use it durring the summer, have heat, and well...you get the picture.

The only real reason I have one is because I was mowing hills.


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

Just an update, the owner is in love with his unit, and really thinks it's a steal at 20K. I guess he will sit on it unless another homeowner will pay extra for the toys, as I can't see another contractor paying his asking price, or even much more than half. I'll keep looking, as I don't need more snow equipment. I'm just looking for a fun multi use piece so I can reduce my need for additional snow labor. 

Just for reference, I have a Bobcat skid and a 40hp Kubota tractor, neither fit my snow removal model as the skid is too big for sidewalks, and tractor is difficult in tight situations and very slow. I need a small do it all machine so I can downsize to a one man op, ME, and not need to get out of the heated cab much!!!!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

wrtenterprises;1957019 said:


> Just an update, the owner is in love with his unit, and really thinks it's a steal at 20K. I guess he will sit on it unless another homeowner will pay extra for the toys, as I can't see another contractor paying his asking price, or even much more than half. I'll keep looking, as I don't need more snow equipment. I'm just looking for a fun multi use piece so I can reduce my need for additional snow labor.
> 
> Just for reference, I have a Bobcat skid and a 40hp Kubota tractor, neither fit my snow removal model as the skid is too big for sidewalks, and tractor is difficult in tight situations and very slow. I need a small do it all machine so I can downsize to a one man op, ME, and not need to get out of the heated cab much!!!!


Happy hunting. I think you made the right choice in passing on this one. Way overpriced.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

wrtenterprises;1957019 said:


> Just an update, the owner is in love with his unit, and really thinks it's a steal at 20K. I guess he will sit on it unless another homeowner will pay extra for the toys, as I can't see another contractor paying his asking price, or even much more than half. I'll keep looking, as I don't need more snow equipment. I'm just looking for a fun multi use piece so I can reduce my need for additional snow labor.
> 
> Just for reference, I have a Bobcat skid and a 40hp Kubota tractor, neither fit my snow removal model as the skid is too big for sidewalks, and tractor is difficult in tight situations and very slow. I need a small do it all machine so I can downsize to a one man op, ME, and not need to get out of the heated cab much!!!!


I have one of the smaller bobcats and it fits side walks just perfect. If the driver is careful he will not tear up sod.

Mine is gas unit I picked up 5 years ago for $ 5,000 I would pay that again or more for the same unit. It is not a beast...but it will clean up messy walks in a heart beat.

Food for thought

Good luck


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

On a Call;1957089 said:


> I have one of the smaller bobcats and it fits side walks just perfect. If the driver is careful he will not tear up sod.
> 
> Mine is gas unit I picked up 5 years ago for $ 5,000 I would pay that again or more for the same unit. It is not a beast...but it will clean up messy walks in a heart beat.
> 
> ...


OP, have you looked into something like an ASV RC30?

On a call, what bobcat model do you have?
I have an older Mustang 310, works great for what i do, though i am considering upgrading to something similar just newer.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Did you ever shoot the homeowner am offer for the package or never got to that point? Seems high to me for am asking price.


----------

